# Trailer : music + sounddesign



## StanLockfield (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi

I recently worked on 5 trailers of Hollywood movies. Unofficially but it was just to promote my sound and Music work.

Trailers :

*NOTHING !*

Thank you,

Stan.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 28, 2017)

It's okay.

What are you going to do with your music?


----------



## StanLockfield (Jun 28, 2017)

These trailers are a showcase for my work, but I would like to work on professional film projects. But it is difficult to make a place in the professional cinema, even to make trailers.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jun 30, 2017)

Some opinions about my work ?


----------



## will_m (Jun 30, 2017)

Only had chance to watch the first one but I think you're on the right track. My main pointer would be that if you are going to make it a more sound design based cue, with big hits, risers etc then the sounds you use need to be more unique and interesting.I think you're structure and ideas work though.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jun 30, 2017)

Thank you for your opinion Will_m

I take your advice.

Stan.


----------



## SimonViklund (Jul 3, 2017)

My personal opinions:

Wonderwoman is the best one, but then when the logo comes at the end you use some isntruments that sounds very MIDI and not at all epic.

The Transformers trailer is also quite good - especially the synths that join the arpeggio at 0:33 - they add a sense of "otherwordliness" to the piano which is kind of boring on its own. But then the strings that come on a few bars later are way too loud in the mix. There are a few such mixing issues throughout. Also, the bass that plays with the piano in the beginning sounds like a MIDI instrument. I bet it is - but I also bet you don't want it to sound like one.

The repeating piano note in the Alien one sounds too generic as well, you should "sound design" it a bit more. Overall I think the piano sounds in all of your songs that contain piano is kind of uninspired. Maybe use a transient shaper of compressor to work the attack a little, a little more high frequency "shine" on it and a wider stereo effect on the delay/reverb.

I didn't really like the guitar sound in the Justice League trailer.

You're good but there's room for improvement. There are some mixing problems and some instruments that I think sound kind of uninspired or off.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 3, 2017)

Okay...

I'm sorry that my music hurted you at this point.

And thank's for your opinion.


----------



## SimonViklund (Jul 3, 2017)

Stan, you music certainly didn't hurt me - why would you say that? It sounds very melodramatic.

I tried to be constructive in my criticism and not just say what's bad but also offer solutions.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 3, 2017)

OK.

Just, I don't use MIDI sounds to make my music. Si I can not really appreciate that you say it sounds like MIDI.

But OK. Thank's for your advice.


----------



## stixman (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi these are cool so the obvious thing for me to suggest being a drummer is to maybe use percussion more in your music


----------



## Illico (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi Stan,

Alien and Transformer are very good. For WW the music transition on logo at the end is weird.

You have to continue... I think it's a good practice/training.

Some are not in "stereotype" trailer type, Good, you propose some good ideas, your footprint, your style.
For exemple the Justice League breaks the rules, why not.

One question, do you make all sounddesign too ? (ex: Sound of horses, guns, explosion, blast, etc). If yes, its very good! ( I suppose you only extract the center audio track from the original 5.1).

Regards


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 3, 2017)

I totally made the sounddesign on Wonder WOMAN and Justice League. Absolutely all sounds (except the Gal Gadot's voice on Justice League).

Thank's Samuel.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 3, 2017)

Good job on these. I think it's a great idea to go through the process, see what's needed, then once you've finished and gotten away from it for a bit, go back and compare it to the original soundtrack. You'll probably find theres a bit more dialog and sfx, and a bit more percussion, but I'm glad these versions showcase your music. More of that is good.

The only suggestion I would make is changing the music out a bit more in justice league. Either introduct the guitar piece, cut to a different track with drive (perhaps heavy percussion piece) then cut back to the guitar for the end, OR build on the guitar track after it starts so it gets bigger (adding percussion or orchestal stings or brass) so by the end it's a more massive thing. I think because it's fairly consistent enrgy-wise through most of the trailer it's less impactful. But that's not too difficult of a fix. Congrats on the solid work, I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you, Kurtvanzo. I take note of your interesting advice.

Really thank's. It's very constructive.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 4, 2017)

I posted a new trailer : VALERIAN.


----------



## Sopris (Jul 4, 2017)

These are all great, seriously good job. Which percussion/drum libraries are you using?


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 4, 2017)

I use my synth piano and a software called Magix Music Maker and its VST (i know it's not very pro, but i dont have possibility to have better), and some other softwares and freewares to create and record a lot of sounds, instruments and samples.

I work a lot on sounds with some transformations to create something harmonious.

In this case, the drums are a mix of some percussions, electro and real.


----------



## Harry (Jul 5, 2017)

So do you have a copy of of the original trailer track without music - Im not familiar how to get the spoken words on their own?


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 5, 2017)

It's easy to find the original Trailers on YouTube or download sites.

Is it because you don't listen the voices ? :-/


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 5, 2017)

StanLockfield said:


> OK.
> 
> Just, I don't use MIDI sounds to make my music.



If you're using VST's, you're using MIDI. I know the section the poster commented on, and I think he meant it sounds unrealistic; which VI's and MIDI orchestration can often sound like if not programmed properly.


----------



## Lex (Jul 5, 2017)

Sorry if I understood this wrong, but are most of these sounds loops and phrases from Music Maker?


----------



## SBK (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey man these are very nice! How did you find the trailers without music? And how long time all these took?


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 5, 2017)

I quite like them. 
Apart from Justice league. I didn't think the music worked well, probably due to the fake sounding guitars. Otherwise, great job.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 5, 2017)

Lex said:


> Sorry if I understood this wrong, but are most of these sounds loops and phrases from Music Maker?



I use Music Maker but I record and create a lot of samples and sounds. 
Some are not from Music Maker.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 5, 2017)

SBK said:


> Hey man these are very nice! How did you find the trailers without music? And how long time all these took?



Hi, SBK.
I spend hours working the original trailers and recreating a new musical environment.

There is no trailer without music. But I've been working in audiovisual editing for several years.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 5, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> I quite like them.
> Apart from Justice league. I didn't think the music worked well, probably due to the fake sounding guitars. Otherwise, great job.



The Justice League trailer is very commented. I will rework it.


----------



## Lex (Jul 6, 2017)

StanLockfield said:


> I use Music Maker but I record and create a lot of samples and sounds.
> Some are not from Music Maker.



Oh, and what do you record? I mean, how do you make orchestra parts when they are not MM loops? What do you use for those big percussion in Wonder Woman trailer, sounds as big as BvS in parts.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 6, 2017)

Lex said:


> Oh, and what do you record? I mean, how do you make orchestra parts when they are not MM loops? What do you use for those big percussion in Wonder Woman trailer, sounds as big as BvS in parts.



Yes, the idea was to have a reference to BvS. It's a mix of some electro percussions made with my synth piano and materials hits sounds (metal, steel, hammer, etc...), and electric bass. All that in one percussion sound. With electronic voices arranged and edited several tomes to have this BvS style.


----------



## Lex (Jul 6, 2017)

StanLockfield said:


> Yes, the idea was to have a reference to BvS. It's a mix of some electro percussions made with my synth piano and materials hits sounds (metal, steel, hammer, etc...), and electric bass. All that in one percussion sound. With electronic voices arranged and edited several tomes to have this BvS style.



Hm, that's very surprising considering that it sounds like a full blown acoustic percussion ensemble. Let's say the Wonder Woman trailer at 1:25 and on, it sounds as good as JXL's custom monster perc template. Are you saying that you managed to achieve this sound with your "synth piano" and recording steel and a hammer? 

Now I'm even more interested in your production techniques. What's in your template? 

alex


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes. That's what I say. But this is far from the level of JXL.

I spend hours to make this sounds. And it's an amateur method that I use. And it's difficult to make this so, relax and stop a bit of being so suspicious.

Is there a problem ??


----------



## Lex (Jul 6, 2017)

StanLockfield said:


> Yes. That's what I say. But this is far from the level of JXL.
> 
> I spend hours to make this sounds. And it's an amateur method that I use. And it's difficult to make this so, relax and stop a bit of being so suspicious.
> 
> Is there a problem ??



I'm suspicious because what you are saying doesn't match what I'm hearing, and I would like to understand so I'm asking you about it. That is the whole point of the forum, sharing what we know, musicians helping musicians. No? At least it used to be.

So, for the life of me I can't understand how can one make the percussion track like the one in your Wonder Woman at 1:25 with a "synth piano" and few recorded sounds. Usually to get this kind of sound one needs layers and layers of great percussion libraries, proficient perc programming/playing, and very good mixing skills.

alex


----------



## Jaap (Jul 6, 2017)

I have to agree with Alex here. Listened to the Wonder Woman trailer and I have a hard time to understand how this is done with Magic Music Maker and the tools you mention. There are some really professional sounds in there and I love to be convinced to the opposite, but for now I am sceptic as well.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 6, 2017)

I make music and sounds for several
years, so I have an important personnal bank of sounds, drums and samples that I made in amateur. And it was necessary for me to use this method because i produced short-films and I had to make all alone. So, that's one of a lot of hits sounds and drums that I made.

I understand that you want to all know, and your perception of the forum interest, but if this is just to suspect the others, I prefer to leave this forum.

I don't have to justify my work because you are suspicious. Sorry. I explained, but it seems to be useless.

So, good bye.
And good luck in your investigations.

I have better to do.

Stan.


----------



## Lex (Jul 6, 2017)

StanLockfield said:


> I make music and sounds for several
> years, so I have an important personnal bank of sounds, drums and samples that I made in amateur. And it was necessary for me to use this method because i produced short-films and I had to make all alone. So, that's one of a lot of hits sounds and drums that I made.
> 
> I understand that you want to all know, and your perception of the forum interest, but if this is just to suspect the others, I prefer to leave this forum.
> ...



Good bye and thank you, wish you good luck too.

alex


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 6, 2017)

Ah ah. You are funny...


----------



## Lex (Jul 6, 2017)

StanLockfield said:


> Ah ah. You are funny...



Why am I funny now?


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 6, 2017)

It's a shame it has come to this. 
I don't know Magix music maker but I seen people making outstanding tracks using nothing but a 2007 version of FL studio and mostly built-in instruments and samples, and without using tons of layers and the hottest newest libraries, so it's possible - to some degree of course.

Stan did mention he's been working in audiovisual editing for years, so it's quite possible he's an accomplished sound designer and have a big custom library of sounds. Although, I do admit, it's an odd choice of DAW.


----------



## Lex (Jul 6, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> It's a shame it has come to this.
> I don't know Magix music maker but I seen people making outstanding tracks using nothing but a 2007 version of FL studio and mostly built-in instruments and samples, and without using tons of layers and the hottest newest libraries, so it's possible - to some degree of course.
> 
> Stan did mention he's been working in audiovisual editing for years, so it's quite possible he's an accomplished sound designer and have a big custom library of sounds. Although, I do admit, it's an odd choice of DAW.



Ok, but why the extreme vagueness and defensiveness from his part then? I mean if he doesn't want to share his unique MAGIX techniques that's fine, although I was honestly just curious how can you do this without using MAGIX loops, without sample libraries and without recording it live??

But now I'm very curious to figure out where those percussion come from, because if it ends up that they are just lifted from the score (wouldn't be the first time) the YT videos should be blocked.

alex


----------



## Jaap (Jul 6, 2017)

Seems like he removed the Wonder Woman trailer (and some of the others) from Youtube alltogether...weird.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 6, 2017)

Because I'm tired of these suspicions and your stupid comments. I stop to make music for a moment. People like you are unbearable.

You have broken some days and hours of work.

So to put an end to these stupidities, I deleted my videos.

Now, stop.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 6, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Seems like he removed the Wonder Woman trailer (and some of the others) from Youtube alltogether...weird.



YOU are weird, guy. I don't ask NOTHING to nobody. I work myself and you come to broke all my work with suspicions.

You and Lex have a problem.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 6, 2017)

StanLockfield said:


> YOU are weird, guy. I don't ask NOTHING to nobody. I work myself and you come to broke all my work with suspicions.
> 
> You and Lex have a problem.


You posted your tracks and received opinions and responses which is not always an easy thing to get, but instead you took most of it negatively. If your tracks are legitimate, then it was a mistake to take them down. It's not going to help you in the long run if you let people affect you to this degree.


----------



## Lex (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't get the drama at all. Again, just wanted to know where those cool percussion came from, expecting to hear "..oh it's a mix of HZ01 and..." or "..it's loops from MAGIX". Instead , Stan so it as accusations? Why do this if the work is legit?

alex


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 6, 2017)

Sonorityscape said:


> You posted your tracks and received opinions and responses which is not always an easy thing to get, but instead you took most of it negatively. If your tracks are legitimate, then it was a mistake to take them down. It's not going to help you in the long run if you let people affect you to this degree.



Yes maybe. But anyway, today, we suspect and then it's over. You know very well that it breaks a whole career, or for me, a career start.

This is not just a negative comment or a criticism, in this case. It is a gratuitous accusation, based on nothing and which in the end destroys weeks of work.

Because of there suspicions, no one will take my job seriously anymore


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 6, 2017)

Lex said:


> I don't get the drama at all. Again, just wanted to know where those cool percussion came from, expecting to hear "..oh it's a mix of HZ01 and..." or "..it's loops from MAGIX". Instead , Stan so it as accusations? Why do this if the work is legit?



It's surreal there. In what world do you live, Alex ? You have no idea of the effect of this kind of suspicions ?

You dream, seriously.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 6, 2017)

StanLockfield said:


> YOU are weird, guy. I don't ask NOTHING to nobody. I work myself and you come to broke all my work with suspicions.
> 
> You and Lex have a problem.



Just asked questions how it was done. It is not everyday that I see and hear these kind of productions done with Magix and you can take that as a compliment. But if I read that it was done with a synth piano and some metal stuff etc and I hear, just like Alex said, a full ensemble of Taikos, Surdos and what not more I raise my eyebrow. I also heared all kinds of choir and orchestral effects that just don't come with any ordinary vst and if you used any loops or samples, then no problem, but why so defensive and dramatic about it?
Also just reading your last posts now and you clearly overreact and the type of behaviour you show now is more damaging then just have a nice discussion about how we work.
If you work on a film, game or trailer and you get any negative feedback from a director/producer you need to be able to absorb those critics and work with it. Otherwise you have choosen the wrong line of work.

Anyway, I wish you all the luck (no sarcasm here) Stan.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 6, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Also just reading your last posts now and you clearly overreact and the type of behaviour you show now is more damaging then just have a nice discussion about how we work.
> If you work on a film, game or trailer and you get any negative feedback from a director/producer you need to be able to absorb those critics and work with it. Otherwise you have choosen the wrong line of work.
> 
> Anyway, I wish you all the luck (no sarcasm here) Stan.



Ooooh... Thank you, Jaap. I am delighted.

Anyway, now the damage is done.

No problem.


----------



## mac (Jul 6, 2017)

You need to toughen up, son. If a couple of questions have caused you to delete all of your work from social channels, man, you're in for a hard ride. I thought you'd been doing this kind of thing for a few years already? You must have had a smooth time of it so far!

For what it's worth, I thought your stuff was really good.


----------



## dannymc (Jul 6, 2017)

ah it seems i've come here to late. now i really want to hear the tracks. OP put them back up. if you're proud of your work any sort of criticism shouldnt bother you that much. 

Danny


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 6, 2017)

I think he literally sampled some JXL stuff and made loops...calling it his own.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 6, 2017)

StanLockfield said:


> Yes maybe. But anyway, today, we suspect and then it's over. You know very well that it breaks a whole career, or for me, a career start.
> 
> This is not just a negative comment or a criticism, in this case. It is a gratuitous accusation, based on nothing and which in the end destroys weeks of work.
> 
> Because of there suspicions, no one will take my job seriously anymore


I think you should be careful if you're borrowing melodies, ideas or whatever in your own work. I completely am all for being able to use someone else's work to inspire your own creation as long as you give them due credit (and an agreement is reached if you want to make money from it). For example with this  you might want to add "inspired by John Williams" or something similar if you're going to use his melody (more or less) in the beginning of your song. Then you won't have to worry about suspicions.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jul 6, 2017)

I chime in. I feel so, I checked out some of your works Stan, and while I appreciate the effort, like it was mentioned before you should be a bit more careful what you seem to release as your own "creative work". I just for instance listened to your alien tune here:


By borrowing ideas from goldsmith like that flute motif in the beginning, which is a one on one taken from the original alien score, you should at least credit those things proper. For the coverartwork belongs the same ethics.

edit: I see now that you have a reference there to the alien score, ok.

Apart from that: just slow down a bit. I went through the comments here, and nobody really nobody wanted to have some bad blood with you. So all is good, just relax a bit. When you want to work in this field of business you definitely need to relax, otherwise and that I guarantee you you won´t have any fun doing a job as a freelance composer.


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 6, 2017)

Stan, you should check out older posts through the years from Jaap and Lex. These are helpful, talented guys. They are definitely not here to destroy your career.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 6, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> When you want to work in this field of business you definitely need to relax, otherwise and that I guarantee you you won´t have any fun doing a job as a freelance composer.



This is so true. If you don't have a thick (and I mean, thick) skin, you begin taking everything personally and eventually blacklist yourself. I learned this early on in my career, when I used to take offence when a director didn't like the music I composed; it's not that they didn't like it, but the fact that it wasn't what they had envisioned.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 6, 2017)

Strange things here. I saw this earlier in the week and was meaning to comment, but just spaced it.

I thought these were rather well done. Stan seems a little hurt by the comments...hope he comes back and throws those tracks back up.


----------



## Grim_Universe (Jul 6, 2017)

Very stange discussion. I didn't feel any offense from anybody, so why OP was so defensive and agressive at times? Now everybody even more suspicious lol.


----------



## will_m (Jul 6, 2017)

Perhaps something got lost in translation, I didn't seem to me like anyone was out to cause offence, just curious on the methods behind the work. 

I myself was wondering as after listening to the second track it seemed like there were big shifts in quality throughout.

Also yes, a thick skin is a must in this field, and there's much harsher to criticism to be found outside of this forum.


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 7, 2017)

OK. Thank you all for your opinions and advices.

I don't know what to say. Now, I return to my first job : graphic designer. I probably do not have enough level to make and post music on this forum.

So, good continuation to all.

Stan.


----------



## Harry (Jul 7, 2017)

C'mon Stan. Put your Wonder Woman back up and let us judge. If you made those sounds with a synth piano and a couple of spoons, then you got what it takes, and you should be proud to put it back up.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 7, 2017)

Hey Stan,

I think a lot of us started out here as beginners. I didn't know much about samples and working with virtual instruments when I joined this board 10 years ago, but I learned so much here, and still do, by posting my work here. I also had moments I really loved what I did and that I have spend countless hours on working on it and all I got was critics. But I started to see also that people take their time to listen and to supply their knowledge and that I could learn from them. And I think no matter how long you work in this industry or how professional you are, you can and should always be open to learn. It is a never ending proces and it is a beautiful journey in my opinion.
So be open to the helping hands that are given, we are not here to destroy your career, the contrary, the fact that we listen, ask questions etc is that we want to give you a helping hand.

And for that matter, if you used loops and phrases from excisting pieces, then there is no shame in that. You showed good skills in knowing what should be at that time in the video and it worked very well and if you are looking for ways to recreate those things from scratch, then you have come to the right place, because there are some many extremely skilled folks here sharing their wisdom.
I do honestly hope we can keep you here Stan and that we can make a sort of new beginnings.

Lets forget what has happened and lets start over 

Cheers,

Jaap


----------



## James Marshall (Jul 7, 2017)

StanLockfield said:


> OK. Thank you all for your opinions and advices.
> 
> I don't know what to say. Now, I return to my first job : graphic designer. I probably do not have enough level to make and post music on this forum.
> 
> ...


Stan, if you don't mind me saying, I wouldn't recommend changing career choices over a little constructive criticism or comments from a forum.

There are people here of all abilities, from hobbyists to very high profile composers, and we're all here to help each other. Don't feel that you're not good enough to post your work here, it's the perfect place to get critiques and improve 

If you really love composing music and sound design I implore you to keep it up and persevere if you love doing it!


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 7, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Lets forget what has happened and lets start over
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jaap



OK, Jaap. But actually I'm working on something else. And I prefer to keep and protect my music work now.

But, it does not matter.

I will continue to listen music of the other composers on this forum.

Stan.


----------



## dannymc (Jul 7, 2017)

cool well i will look forward to hearing your new project. 

Danny


----------

